# Fish ID



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Can someone ID the 2 fish in the foreground of Luis Navarro's tank?










Thanks,
Northman


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

looks like angelicus botia loach


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

zebra botia
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...hl=en&sa=X&tbs=isch:1&ei=ed0kTfrQH8G88gaz1Nh-


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd say _Botia kubotai_.
http://www.loaches.com/articles/botia-kubotai-development-of-markings-during-growth


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Chain loach

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yasuhikotakia-sidthimunki


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow nobody seconded any of them


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Its hard to tell Elliott. Too hard to get a good look at the subject fish.
I 2nd your guess.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

do you have a bigger pic by chance?


There is about 5 or 6 I can think( and I'm sure several more I can't) of that would fit but with out a closer pic its hard to say which one.


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for sending me on the right path gentlemen. I checked them all out and it seems I dont have the right set up for any of them to live well (no sand or fine gravel).
Thanks again,
Ben


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Botias and other Loaches do fine in planted tanks, soft substrate. I have several species in tanks with soil master select. 
Clown Loaches
Sidthemunkis
Zebra Loaches
Kubotai (but may have been mis-labeled in the store- might also be B. rostrata)
Kuhlie Loaches
at least 2 species of Hillstream Loach
Schistura sp. 
Yoyo Loaches
Dojo Loaches
and others. 

Some dig more than others, and can be a problem digging up plants or burrowing under and dislodging plants. Smaller species are safer this way. Even if Kuhlies burrow (and they do!) there is not enough disruption to bother the plants.


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Diana


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Northman,

I am thinking juveniles of _Botia rostrata. _Check out the juve pic.


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Roy!


----------

